# Secuencia de Luces con Led, Flip Flop y reloj 555



## fredycastle (Oct 20, 2009)

Buenas:

Necesito realizar un circuito para realizar una secuncia de leds que funcione de la siguiente forma >>>>> y luego <<<< esto es que encienda el primero y despues el segundo y que apague el primero y asi sucesivamente; y luego cuando este en el ultimo regrese de igual forma hacia el primero.

Pero no puedo utilizar pic u otra cosa, solo Flip Flops y un reloj para realizarlo

si alguien me puede mostra el camino porque no tengo ni la menor idea de como empezar debido a que es un proyecto alterno a mi carrera pero que se nos fue solicitado realizarlo para tener conocimientos basicos sobre este tema de secuenciadores es algo urgente.

si me pueden enviar un dibujo del circuito o un archivo para un programa simulador se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

hola , yo te doy la respuesta:
4017 

ahi esta todo, si no podes usar ese ci miras la hoja de datos y lo haces con ff .
pero te pido a cambio algo, y con todo respeto, por que de verdad me mata al curiosidad:

en que andas ????????
o sea: 
como es que si vos :


fredycastle dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> si alguien me puede mostra el camino *porque no tengo ni la menor idea en electronica* es algo urgente que es un proyecto


 
como es que te cae ese proyecto o por que lo agarras ???
no puede ser que seas alumno, por que no comprendo como un profesor te puede pedir eso y vos , como bien decis no tenes la mas minima idea de electronica.

de corazon te digo que por favor me lo expliques, total, es un foro, quien sabe quien sos vos ni yo.

pero a vecs leo eso y cuando me detengo a pensar un poco , luego .....no comprendo.

un saludo y gracias .


----------



## fredycastle (Oct 20, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> hola , yo te doy la respuesta:
> 4017
> 
> ahi esta todo, si no podes usar ese ci miras la hoja de datos y lo haces con ff .
> ...


Gracias Fernandob te explico yo estudio una carrera en la cual no entramos a tocar muy detenidamente temas de electronica pero a nuestro catedratico se le ocurrio la grandiosa idea de proponer un proyecto segun él facil pero en el cual no tengo muchos fundamentos.

pero nos dio las restricciones de utilizar solo flip flops y un reloj 555 para realizarlo espero comprendas ahora mi posicion, de falta de conocimiento hacia la realizacion de este circuito.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

supongo entonces que no pretendera una placa realizada de verdad.

mira en este foro 555 osciladores.

y como te dije mira la data de el cd4017 que se ve claro que son FF ...hasta.creo que debe haber algun tema que trate esto con ff solo . 

un saludo y suerte con ese profesor.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola.

Este una variación del contador Johnson, presionas el interruptor una vez y se desplaza un Led encendido.
1Hz es el circuito del 555 en modo aestable (astable).

Aquí hay algo de teoría: http://personales.unican.es/manzanom/EdigitalI/REGG4.pdf

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

y ya que usas una compuerta y te sobran 3 de el chip........te ahorras el 555.

ahi faltttaaannnn anntrirebbobotttess


----------



## fernandob (Oct 21, 2009)

y sin usar un 555 , solo FFd de el 4013 :
uso un FF para el oscilador :
(no probado)


----------



## karmaton (Nov 2, 2009)

Como tiene que ver con el tema les comento:
Estoy planeando hacer una especie de juego de concentrece, en la que tengo una serie casillas y cada una tiene luces, entonces las luces se encienden en una secuencia(no tienen que ser todas) y al mismo tiempo se van apagando. El jugador tiene que señalar cada luz en la secuencia correcta que se prendieron (puede ser mandandole un uno).
cada casilla tiene que guardar su ultimo estado para esto(supongo).
Tengo la idea pero lo que nose es como hacer para guardar estrictamente el orden, porque por ejemplo si selecciona primero la que se prendio de tercera(nose como hacer) espero me entiendan lo que quiero hacer(sera posible hacerlo, como sera mejor). 
Espero sus consejos Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Busca "Simon dice" en el foro.... aunque no recuerdo haberlo visto solo con logica digital... casi siempre se trato con microcontroladores...


----------



## karmaton (Nov 2, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta.
Si la verdad tengo que hacerlo solo con logica digital, Bueno intentare hacer un juego educativo o algo parecido que encienda la luz una de las casilla y quede encendida(en la casilla esta un numero en ingles o una pregunta), el niño tiene que seleccionar la respuesta correcta que si hacierta se enciende la siguiente casilla si falla cuenta el error.
Saludos.


----------



## regnumhugo (Dic 14, 2012)

HOLA!!!!!!!!!!

Puse a prueba el circuito que nos puso el compañero el cual adjunto.

Mi duda es... Como le hago para que con ese mismo push button me reinicie la secuencia? ya le intente intente y no se me ocurre como!!

Ojalá me puedan ayudar por favor


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola.

Sube el archivo de tu circuito (empácalo con Winzip o Winrar).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## regnumhugo (Dic 14, 2012)

No tengo la simulacion a la mano amigo. Alguien q pueda ayudarme?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola.

Cada vez que presionas el botón  inicia.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## regnumhugo (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola Hermano muchisimas gracias!!

En cuanto llegué a casa lo probaré.  Hay mucha diferencia si  se implementa con FF J K?


----------

